# Help Identify this bike threads



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello CABE members,

	I am trying to identify these bicycles for the manufacturer, age, style, estimated value. I want to know more about this bike before I offer a purchase price.

I listed all of these on the Pre 1933 listings before I saw this track forum.... check it out!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Sep 15, 2013)

Huh? No pictures or description. Hard to identify.


----------

